# Utility Scent Discrimination Brag!!



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm just amazed the "light bulb" turned on after just 3 training lessons.
Last night the 4th time we have worked on this Deejay did 6 complete retrieves with one command!!
2 of each type of Scent Articles from different places in the pile in different order.
In Canada we use 5 of each type (metal, leather & wood).
The only difference from a Trial is the articles are in a larger area.
All Articles are used & set out in about a 5 ft. area.
From day one I have had him in a sit stay with his back to the pile, then I would place
the Scent Article in with the other 12 and send him with the "Find" command.

I want to thank KathyW for sending me to her friends blog!!
Barb's method is just so simple!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yay Deejay!! Good boy!

It's so nice when they have that light bulb moment!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Leesa

He was very Up, was running to the pile!!!
After he went into Little Ray's Crate, and took all of her toys out, to play with me!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome. as a search dog Max took right to this from the start but he did a stage where he would second guess himself so don't be to down if Deejay does this just work through it.

My friends Rottie did the same thing and now even as a Utility dog she still will hit this stage from time to time.

keep up the good work.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, yes I can see that happening!!
*"If Utility was easy everyone could do it. Every dog would have a UD title."*

I was using Peanut Butter, on day 1 a small amount on top of the bar.
With the articles spread far apart he was going and investigate each one.
Day 2 I used a small amount of Peanut Butter again on the bottom of the bar.
On Day 3 a used an even smaller amount about the size of the end of a pencil, also
on the bottom of the bar. The last 2 send out I did not use any Peanut Butter & when
he found the articles I gave him the "Get" command. We took a night off then last night
no Peanut Butter or "Get" command. he just put it all together himself.

Just it's really fun to see how smart and clever he can be and a joy to see the light bulb go on when he was successful.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've only earned one leg so far and it took me 7 times to get that. the second day of the trial we almost got our 2nd leg but Max took a jump going at the wrong time. there's just so many things that can go wrong.

one time when doing the scent articles Max went picked up the right one turned and looked at me and just dropped it, picked up another did the same thing went and got the right one and dropped it half way to me and just sit and looked at me in the middle of the ring. 

doing the next one not a problem did it like he knew what he was doing.

then one time he blew the down hand signal but he's still new to this and I knew he would have some problems.

it really is so rewarding when that light bulb does go on but cant it stay on??? LOL


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess that's why they call it *Futility *









I been lucky so far with Deejay, he has only screwed up after he gets his titles.
In CD got 3 for 3, had him entered in a trail in the afternoon.
So just going out to get a better score, on the recall in another ring, a toy group just
got awarded the show win, they were cheering while I gave the command.
The Judge tells me "he did not hear you, call him again", I did he came a running.
She nailed me for a second command!!
Same for his CDX, got his 3 had him entered for the next day.
In both Trials he downed in the Long Sit, standing in the hall and hearing the "GSD is down again"


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure thats why they call it that.

I have a friend who owns a golden he earned his CD,CDX,UD,UDX and OTCH in about a years time with so many perfect scores of 200 I've ever seen. Now the dog is falling apart. That has to really suck..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job Brian and Deejay!!!! So nice to see Barb's methods at work. I have dabbled with this with Havoc for a few months off and on. we might wrok on it once a week or even as little as twice a month. he is at the stage where he is getting the correct articl with no food and they are closer together now. He is not yet retrieiving them to me, that is my next step. I am in no hurry, Havoc is not even showing in Novice yet.

I was supposed to do a private lesson to work on articles with Barb on Sunday after our fun match but it got so late and I was done and she still had one more dog in Open. It was 2:30 and I had a 3 hour drive home and it was starting to sleet so we cancelled.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Kathy









That sucks that you missed working with her.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome Brian and DeeJay.. out of all the Utility exercises ~ scent discrimination is my favorite.. that followed by the directed jumping one.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Lynn

Well he nail the 6 again tonight!!
The directed jumping is the only thing that we have not worked on.
Have to move down to Maryland, have another month & a 1/2 of snow here. 
No room in the house for 2 jumps!!
We have worked on the send out to a sit part of it.
He has the moving stand & signals down & the directed retrieve.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Kathy

I have been moving them closer together, last night had them 6" apart.
He is still banging them off, all types in different locations in the pile


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Brian to make it fun and different.. put the scent articles in a row.. one in front of the other....all the way back. Put the scented one at different locations in the row.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Lynn, will give it a try









Will be a long line with 13 Articles


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's okay... it's neat watching them go down the line checking each article.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Brian , Barb also does put them in a row and up on furniture, under chairs etc.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kathy 

I remember about the chair, going to go back and read it again.
Looks like Barb updated since she 1st posted.

Hey, tonight will be 2 weeks started on the 11th.
And the 1st week the little Princess was in full heat too!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Just saw this Brian and sounds like Deejay is doing awesome. Look forward to seeing the brag for his UD title. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How awesome Brian!!!! Nice job!!!
Did Deejay ever take more than one of those articles in his mouth? I have this problem with Cody right now..







he goes for the articles and takes two in his mouth and wants to bring them both to me... maybe too early for the second article..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Denise

I wish we did not have all this snow, so we could work on his directed jumping.

Päivi

No did not have that problem.
Did you break it down into 2 parts, have him just do the find 1st?
I used all the articles from day one, but just reward for the find.
No retrieve till he learns to check the pile for the scent.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm... we started it a little differently then maybe... We only placed one of the articles down first, sent him to retrieve it and bring back. After a few times we would put a second article next to the scented one, further though, and that is when he got the grand idea of picking up both.. he REALLY enjoys the dumbbell retrieve so I think he was thinking "oh this is so fun, I can do two at the same time"








How did you start the articles then?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Check your PM's


----------

